# Stripers when does season begin?



## plinwing (Oct 8, 2003)

Stripe, stripe, striper ------ when does the season begin and when do they start biting? Only been fishing a year or so and had lucK last year. Can you catch these cinder worms and hook them? Will a red grub work as well as that gentlemens 9 minute fly video bug because I do not have a fly rod? Maybe I'll check out that tournament sounds like fun. Never fished up there so will be at a disadvantage on location spots but if good people are around the better the experience even if I get shut out. Do blue fish hang out in the bays with the stripers like in the fall during this spring run?


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

plinwing,

Follow the link below for the current (2003) marine regs for NJ.

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/pdf/2003/maregsum03.pdf

No closed season in Atlantic waters, but striper are supposed to be most active when the water temp warms to between 55 and 68 degrees.


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi plinwing

Where do you usually fish? In nj, the difference between one inlet and the next can change immensely. I'll be happy to share what I know.


----------



## the mover (Jan 16, 2004)

i fish island beach , and i cant wait till that water warms a bit . hell i may even go down this sat tomorrow and sling a clam if i can find some


----------



## plinwing (Oct 8, 2003)

Thank you for the attention, I fish in Ocean City at the jetty and longport bridge. Sometimes in Corsons Inlet. I was hoping to start fishing for stripe bass shortly, Caught two nice size bass last year. Do blue fish hang out with the bass like in the fall?


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

the blues usually follow the migratory bass by 2-3 weeks. when reports on the mackeral fishing look good, look for both species, mackerel chunks for blues, and clams or worms for the bass. mind you, the bass that are around now are usually holdovers from the rivers, the big boys (gals) are kickin'it up the rivers now, and for the next few weeks. i'm starting tomorrow for w.flounder, but i always put my 2 biggest worms out far, just to see what happens. by my watch, looks like im getting a late start...
*mover:* take the hike to the backside, ive caught many big bass off those sod banks on bloodworms around this time!


----------

